# Safety Demonstration



## psi_radar (Mar 10, 2005)

What NOT to do at a gun safety demonstration...

http://www.big-boys.com/articles/copshootsleg.html


----------



## rutherford (Mar 10, 2005)

And he keeps going with the class!

Wow.


----------



## dearnis.com (Mar 10, 2005)

Beaten mostly to death in the gun forums.  The guy was apparently DEA, so technically not a "cop" but a "fed".  (These distinctions are important).  He should also not be unemployed, but that is another story.  (Does provide food for thought on one shot stops though....)


----------



## psi_radar (Mar 10, 2005)

This was the first time I saw it. I thought it was amusing that he could hold his poise and keep going through with the demonstration--kind of like when Gene Wilder in Young Frankenstein continued with his lecture after stabbing himself in the leg. I don't think he should have been fired, but he was certainly careless.


----------



## dearnis.com (Mar 10, 2005)

> I don't think he should have been fired, but he was certainly careless.



I would say criminally negligent.  Suppose the weapon had been pointed somewhere other than at his leg; say at one of the kids?  I have no patience for people who cowboy with firearms, particularly when they are supposed to be lecturing on safety.  He violated 4 out of 4 rules; that is an F where I come from.


----------



## psi_radar (Mar 10, 2005)

On second thought, yeah, you're right. So what do you think happened there? It looked to me like he dropped the magazine and then pulled the slide back, which should have cleared the breech. Somehow at least one round stayed in there.


----------



## shane23ss (Mar 10, 2005)

I saw this the other day. Did any one put out any info on what actually happened? I mean, he clears the weapon (kind of) then holds it in the air with the slide open. I couldnt really tell from the video, but a few of us at my department were discussing this and I believe he may have locked the slide with the mag still inside, then dropped the mag. If that is the case, I could see how a round could have been seated inside and chambered when he allowed the slide to go forward. Still, what is he doing pulling the trigger? I agree with dearnis, it could have been really bad if the weapon had been pointed somewhere else.


----------



## AnimEdge (Mar 10, 2005)

So this is real then huh? looked to bogus for me, i mean what kind of moron would even bring live ammo to a actual class, let along to have it loaded in a magazine anywhere near the gun, i give him credit for keeping himself calm after being shot, but i loved it when he asked for the other gun and people started yelling to have him(well his assestent) put the gun back


----------



## shane23ss (Mar 10, 2005)

AnimEdge said:
			
		

> i mean what kind of moron would even bring live ammo to a actual class


I don't know if you are now or have ever been in law enforcement, but most officers I know carry their weapon pretty much everywhere. I know I do, even when I'm teaching a class.


----------



## dearnis.com (Mar 10, 2005)

He didn't remove the mag as best I can tell.  Yes, I carry when I teach....but guess what....I wouldn't demo to a class full of kids with my service weapon!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AnimEdge (Mar 11, 2005)

Well i figured it wasnt his personal weapon, but if it was it would make a bit more sence of what has happen but thats no excuse though, if i was to do a class it i woudlnt think of bringing a loaded gun or even the ammo for that gun (well maybe one to show and like one that was fired to show) like dearnis said he carrys but he wouldnt demonstrate with it


----------



## AnimEdge (Mar 11, 2005)

Makes me think of "Reno 911" when i see it, pretty funny show, but its kinda scary becouse it could really be happing


----------



## shane23ss (Mar 11, 2005)

dearnis.com said:
			
		

> He didn't remove the mag as best I can tell. Yes, I carry when I teach....but guess what....I wouldn't demo to a class full of kids with my service weapon!!!!!!!!!


Have to agree with you here brother. I can just imagine what my people would say if some one called my office and said I had just instructed a class and was waiving my weapon all around. Can any one say FIRED?!


----------

